# New Sling



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to say thanks to Dan Ford for another fantastic sling - workmanship excellent as always with great attention to detail.

This one will be set up as my hunting sling with tubes - really like the geometry and use of very tough, 'all-weather' materials which should make it perfect for taking into the bush in the winter months.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Pretty darn schmexy if I do say so myself!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice sling you got there!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a good looking slingshot.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, so far real happy with her - not sure if I will stick with tubes as I tend to prefer bands but will see how it goes. Either way the frame is great and as I said will be fantastic in the wetter months of winter.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool this shooter :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dan is an excellent craftsman. That is a wonderful looking SS. You mentioned "all weather" material...what kind of material is used in this piece?

Darren


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review mate ...and I'm really pleased you like it ;-) Enjoy !



Mister Magpie said:


> Dan is an excellent craftsman. That is a wonderful looking SS. You mentioned "all weather" material...what kind of material is used in this piece?
> 
> Darren


The main body is tufnol with home made 3 tone silk micarta swells Darren ;-)


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

another "beauty queen" that looks so cool !

cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I love Dans classic designs! They look to be tough, shoot-able, and quite pocket-able too!


----------

